

Is AngularJS a hoax? - dogweather
http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/1fqsnl/is_angularjs_a_hoax/

======
jhacks
I am currently starting up with Angular and have wondered the same things.
It's why I have considered looking into Ember because there a few large
production apps using Ember and it makes it easier to trust the framework. I
am starting to enjoy Angular though. So it's tough to figure out.

~~~
dogweather
I made prototype apps in both Ember and Angular for my project. The Ember
experience was more pleasant for me, but the team decided for Angular. I can
see that either will work for our (CRUD/REST) app. And additionally, using
tools like Sublime Text + jhint and test suites will ease out some of the
rough edges of Angular.

